# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Qualcomm extends benefits of 802.11ad Wi-Fi to enterprises and outdoor environments

## Juan

NEWSLETTER, ISSUE #76 - JUNE 2017 

Leading Enterprise OEMs, Including MikroTik, Leverage 
Advanced 802.11ad Wi-Fi Technology from Qualcomm to 
Improve Enterprise Wi-Fi Connectivity.
Qualcomm Technologies, Inc. (QTI), a subsidiary of Qualcomm Incorporated (NASDAQ: QCOM), 
announced today that it is bringing the benefits of its 802.11ad Wi-Fi technology to a variety of enterprise 
and outdoor environments. Qualcomm Technologies’ 802.11ad solutions already provide multi-gigabit 
wireless connectivity for laptops, wireless docks, smartphones and home networking products. 
Qualcomm Technologies has now expanded its 802.11ad portfolio to address the requirements of 
enterprises and carriers looking to improve network capacity and deliver fixed broadband access. 
Qualcomm Technologies is working with leading enterprise OEMs to bring tri-band access points and 
outdoor products to market this year – including the “Wireless Wire 60G” outdoor transparent link that 
was recently introduced by MikroTik.
Offering multi-gigabit speeds in the relatively interference-free 60 GHz band, 802.11ad can provide 
customers with a robust, cost-effective and “invisible” alternative to fiber and cable deployments. 
Qualcomm Technologies’ latest 802.11ad chipset combines the QCA6335 baseband and QCA6310 
RF transceiver, which uses up to 256 antenna elements to maintain robust wireless connections for 
outdoor and long-range deployments (up to 1km). It brings additional benefits to demanding enterprise 
environments, including advanced beamforming and beam steering features to maintain strong 
connections in dense environments, highly-accurate positioning, as well as a low-power CMOS design to 
meet enterprise Power over Ethernet (PoE) requirements.
“802.11ad holds great promise for a wide variety of consumer applications, and can now provide 
enterprises and carriers with a highly robust and cost-effective way to extend their networks indoors and 
out,” said Irvind Ghai, vice president, product management, Qualcomm Technologies, Inc. “Qualcomm 
Technologies is working with forward-thinking enterprise partners like MikroTik to take advantage of 
virtually untapped wireless spectrum to eliminate expensive fiber installs and unsightly aerial cable 
drops.”
In addition to outdoor deployments, tri-band access points (supporting 802.11ad in the 60 GHz band, 
and 802.11ac in the 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz bands) are ideal for traditional enterprise-class networks, as they 
augment Wi-Fi capacity in dense places like conference rooms, cubical environments, auditoriums and 
public venues. Qualcomm Technologies solutions also support Fast Session Transfer (FST) features to 
provide a seamless transition to 802.11ac when roaming.
Mikrotik, a leading provider of Internet connectivity devices, is using Qualcomm Technologies’ 802.11ad 
solution to power its Wireless Wire 60G Gigabit Ethernet extender that provides advanced connectivity 
between buildings up to 100 meters.
“Our customers demand robust connectivity across campuses, and the unique characteristics of 802.11ad 
make it possible to offer a powerful, yet cost-effective alternative to cable and fiber,” said John Tully, chief 
executive officer, MikroTik. “Qualcomm Technologies’ strong enterprise presence and industry-leading 
11ad technology helped us deliver a cutting-edge outdoor product with the right mix of performance, 
simple installation and cost-structure for the market.”


NewsLetter 76

----------

